# Normal landline number for CCI



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi all,

Been trying to get through to CCI, but no answer once passed the initial message.

Just wondering if anyone else has a normal number for the instead of 0844.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had to let it ring a long time before finally getting an answer.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Could try 0115 934 7100

Use the link below for future reference 
SAYNOTO0870.COM - Non-Geographical Alternative Telephone Numbers


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That number is not valid but thanks for trying. Sorted now. Didn't think of using that site but on this occasion it wouldn't have helped.


----------

